# Tostada Style Lasagna



## hvacwife (May 28, 2004)

8)    *2 pounds ground beef (I use extra lean)
½ cup chopped onion
1-28 ounce can tomatoes (cut up)
1-8 ounce can (1 cup) tomato sauce
1 teaspoon dried oregano. Crushed
1 teaspoon dried crushed dried red pepper
1-15 ½ ounce can red kidney beans (drained)
8-Lasagna noodles, cooked and drained or the no cook ones
4- Cups shredded Monterey Jack Cheese (16 ounces) 

Toppings:

Shredded lettuce
Broken tortilla chips
Cherry tomatoes; halved

Cook meat and onion until browned and tender. Drain Stir in UNDRAINED TOMATOES and tomato sauce, 1 ½ Teaspoon SALT (I use garlic salt), oregano,Chili powder & red pepper.

Simmer uncovered for 25 minutes. Stir occasionally. Stir in beans.

In each of the 10x6x2 baking dishes arrange ¼ cooked noodles (or no cooked) crosswise and spread with ¼ cooked noodles & meat mixture.

Sprinkle HALF of the cheese on top of each. Top with remaining noodles and meat mixture~cover and freeze the other.

Fresh casserole~~cover and bake at 350 for 15 minutes, uncover and bake 10 minutes more or until hot.

FROZEN casserole covered at 400 for 1 ½ hours. Uncover and bake 10 minutes more.

Sprinkle some cheese on hot casserole to melt for looks, you can add slice black olives if you want.

Serve: Pass the lettuce~chips and tomatoes and picante sauce! (sour cream if you like it)

2 casseroles 4 to 6 servings

*


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 30, 2004)

Looks good! I have always wanted to try a Mexican style lasagna and it looks like you've nailed it with this recipe! Thanks!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 30, 2004)

HVAC, do you put the cheese on before putting it in the oven? Also how spicy is it? I LOVE hot-spicy foods! What do you think if I added Cumen and/or Chili Powder? ONE more question... if I chopped up some bell pepper and put it in... do you think it would make the lasanga to watery?

thanks!!


----------



## hvacwife (May 30, 2004)

Deadly Sushi said:
			
		

> HVAC, do you put the cheese on before putting it in the oven? Also how spicy is it? I LOVE hot-spicy foods! What do you think if I added Cumen and/or Chili Powder? ONE more question... if I chopped up some bell pepper and put it in... do you think it would make the lasanga to watery?
> 
> thanks!!


I've never made this. I don't see why you can't put the cheese on it before baking it. The pepper would be a good addition I think, just don't cut it too small. As for spices I'm sure you could add whatever you like to it. Variety is the spice of life. Get creative!!! :!:  :!:  :!:


----------

